# 3-29-2013 Nice snap from Dauphin Island



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

19# red snapper caught on public numbers about 10 miles south(ish) of sand island lighthouse. 3 other boats fishing the area. Not one piece of bait went untouched. Every drop we got hits. 

This one was the largest we landed. We got several over 12#, a bunch a little smaller. 3 or 4 "legal"and none undersized. We caught easily over 100 lbs of snapper in 2.5-3 hours of fishing...and by "we" i mean i mostly drove the boat while my old man fished.

I found the elusive red snapper. They are.........everywhere!!!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Can you keep those guys in AL yet??? I heard AL my go non-compliant! GOOD FOR THEM if they have the kahonas to! I know Louisianna's Season is in full swing and they're keeping 3 per


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

as far as I know, the season is still closed.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice snapper


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks. the more i look at it, the smaller it looks. it's hard to tell without something else to compare to. in my hurry to get it back in the water and revived, i did not measure it. but i did take a peek at the Boga grip. it was dead on 19 lbs. regardless, it was a hoss and they are plentiful. if it was snapper season, we would have limited out in 20 minutes.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

That's a hoss for sure! Congrats!


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice fish. It's fun to catch those big guys whether it's season or not.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

sure is!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

For such an endangered species, they sure are easy to find.

Taste good too.....

:whistling:


----------

